# Netflix Profiles Disappeared



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that the recent Netflix profiles upgrade has disappeared? It was there this morning but seems to have reverted to the single profile with Netflix and Netflix for kids options. I've been getting daily Tivo reboots lately while using Netflix and wondering if they're still tinkering with it. BTW, still have profiles on PS3 and BluRay platforms (and no reboot issue).


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Same here. Been having Tivo messages that its having trouble connect to the Tivo Service and certain feature are unavailable tonight. But yes, profiles are gone.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Hopefully Tivo and/or Netflix are aware of ongoing issues that were supposed to be resolved (reboots, service disruptions, connection issues and the "now you see them now you don't" profiles). Perhaps they are tinkering and will have this fixed soon. 

I'll put my straight jacket back in the closet for the time being.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

I had the connection issues too (actually had to log out and log back in) but the profiles were still there.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Spoke too soon. Last night I went back in and the profiles were gone. Bummer. Hopefully this is just temporary puttering around until they're ready to enable it full time.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Profiles still AWOL for me but at least it didn't reboot last night while on Netflix. I must admit, however, I'm not holding my breath. I didn't watch for as long as usual because I was pooped out after a zillion college football games. 

Perhaps Tivo Margaret or one of the Tivo reps monitoring the forum has any feedback as to what's up. Maybe they're all busy with the Streaming update issues.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Spoke too soon. Been watching Netflix on and off (pausing to post here and there) and the Tivo just rebooted again. This is very annoying....especially if recording one or more shows as it creates a "gap" during the reboot process. Some shows cannot be recorded again because there are no upcoming episodes. It also resets all the tuners to the same channel so I have to go through and find the previous channels. 

The frustration factor with this is up a notch. I'm going to try Tivo and Netflix support to see what's up. Last time I contacted them they were unaware that there was a problem or that it had already been fixed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ustavio said:


> The frustration factor with this is up a notch. I'm going to try Tivo and Netflix support to see what's up. Last time I contacted them they were unaware that there was a problem or that it had already been fixed.


There's no point in contacting support. There is no fix that they can offer you. The best thing you can do is contact TiVoMargret.


----------

